# What's going on



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Question . Why is there only one Rom in the sprint section. Is nobody doing anything for sprint

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you see CM10 available for Sprint?

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ya. I saw it on xda .. just curious on why nothing is here

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

here you go

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------

